# Ardeche



## 88781 (May 9, 2005)

Has anyone done the kayaking thing down the rapids on the river in the Ardeche?, I understand there are places where you can stay for a day or so, take a trip down the rapids and a return ride to base, anyone done it or know where I can find out more info?

Any help appreciated,..regards M&D


----------



## 96570 (Oct 23, 2005)

yes, I have, several times, over several years, and one three, two and one day trips. 

In the beginning, (I can go back a long way but you won't want to hear that) I used to take up to 45 well behaved, well mannered and motivated young people, also known as 'teenagers' on adventure holidays to such places. Believe it or not, those adjectives were true!! 

Then one day, about 4th November 2004, I realised that I should really be doing such things for myself, and not dragging 45 + 4 (students and staff) to such beautiful places. My wife and I would go for us. 

Last summer, we went to the Ardeche. First night, we stayed on a commercial campsite at Bagnas. Complete with bar, swimming pool, barbecue area etc, and 22euros, it was perfect place for anyone else, but not us. 

We then found the Aire de Service on the outskirts of Vallon-Pont D'Arc, at the top end of the Ardeche Gorge. Within walking distance of the town centre and easy reach of several supermarkets. It had the usual service points, was quiet, apart from the odd local dog bark and should have cost 7euros per night. Despite staying there for three nights in total, leaving and then going back, we never met anyone to pay our money to. 

As for paddling the Ardeche, there are numerous canoe/kayak hire firms, many within easy walking distance of the aire de service. They provide parking and all necessary equipment, take you to the put in point, give you a map, check you are ok, and let you go. Provided you reach the take out point arranged with them by the pick up time, they will transport you back to the start. You can paddle 6km, 18km, 24km ar the full 32km. You can do one day, or several days bivouacing out on special bivvy campsites. We did the full 32km in about 6 hours. 

You can book a trip at any time before or up to 10am on the day. After that, you may not have enough time to get down to the pick up point. The earlier you set off, the easy it is to get past all the honey pots on the river, and the damn tourists Look at the weather and go for it.

I think everyone, including oldies like me, should do a trip like this at some time in their life. You will have memories of the best sort to go with you for the rest of your life. The river, the gorge, the wildlife are all fantastic. 

Go for it. 

P.S. We collected our MH on 4.11.04. Freedom at last !

JB


----------



## 88974 (May 11, 2005)

Hi,

We did it last year with our two daughters, we stayed at a campsite on the river and picked up a canoe from the site. I am afraid that we found it much harder than Jimb, possibly because myself and hubby had to row for both ourselves and the child we had in the boat. We also did the 32km but left at eight in the morning, stopped for 10 minutes and 20 minutes and got down to the finish at 5.15pm. a long hard day but worth every minute of it, the scenery was spectacular, which you cannot see from the road. I would reccommend anyone to try it. a great sense of achievement when you reach the bottom. I do agree that the aire de service in Vallon Pont Arc is probably the better ones around, 100 yards from the main square and about 200 yards from from the river. We actually used it to service our van even though we were paying 45 euro a night for the campsite, the service point in the campsite was right beside the pool and very hard to get access to. There are a couple of overnight trips as well from Vallon but I think that you have to bring your own tent and provisions. Not certain but from what I remember this is the case. 

Good luck with it.


----------



## 88781 (May 9, 2005)

Thanks ladybird, I've just got to convince Mandy now!  

Hi JB, fantastic first post, and welcome to the community  
thankyou both :wink:


----------



## 96570 (Oct 23, 2005)

Thanks Mandy and Dave. 

If you wish yo bivouac on the river, all you need is a sleeping bag, a roll mat and a sheet to shelter under if it rains. In Summer, it is good to sleep outside, I have often simply slept on top of my sleeping bag. 

The French authorities do, sometimes, provide large permanent 'Patrol' tents for visitors to the bivouac sites. 

To do a two day descent, all you have to do is book it with the canoe hire company. The will advise you on food to take, and the bivouac sites all have proper permanent barbecue hearths. You provide the charcoal, or share with other campers. The bivouac sites also have 'proper' toilets, showers etc. It is not really roughing it, but you can pretend. The good thing is that you set out on a journey into the unknown, carrying all your food, clothing and other gear, travel through beautiful and at times strange scenery in a foreign country, spend a night or two communing with nature and end up with a tremendous sense of achievement at having done it. ---------- and that is just the motorhoming bit !! 

Sorry, I got a bit carried away there. I was almost waxing 'lyrical like' Some people would say that I should be waxed and then carried away !! 

Good luck 

PS Don't tell the missus about the 'au naturel' campsite half way down the gorge. We used to have to blindfold the teenagers just before we passed it in case the sight of the site resulted in some of them 'going blind' !! 

JimB


----------

